# Second Below Delivery completion Rate email.



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have just received my second deliveries below completion rate email today. The other one was sent on the 29th. These are not my fault. The warehouse is giving me downtown blocks that start during rush-hour. With the amount of stops I have to do it is impossible for me too finish on time. I have told the warehouse workers before I leave and they tell me just to bring the rest back and you will be fine. I will be fine my ass! Why the hell am i getting in trouble just because the warehouse workers are giving me more packages that I can do in my block. How am I supposed to do 40 plus stops with 30 of them are apartments in downtown during rush hour? It took me over a hour to even get to my starting point.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

You had it happen once and you accepted a block again during rush hour. If you don't like what they are giving you, stop accepting blocks and do something else. This is by far the easiest way to make Amazon change their policies at your warehouse. If you continue to accept blocks during these times that you have had problems, you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been stuck on downtown routes for months and have to pickup blocks during rush hour to get my 8-10 hours/day. I made it easier on myself by getting commercial plates so I don't have to worry about parking, and have an awesome wagon I got off Amazon that I fill up with multiple stops and find it to be quicker to just walk to them than try to find parking in front of each individual stop.

I work Prime Now, and (from what i've heard) our stops are typically a little more spread out than what they give Logistics drivers, so you could always do the same.

Otherwise, I agree with Another SD driver -- better pick up blocks during a different time before you get deactivated.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Stop taking blocks during rush hour. Problem solved. Bringing back unattempted packages will almost always hurt you unless Amazon botched something like letting you into the station an hour late and you filed a complaint.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

So you're basically telling us it will take them to deactivate you in order to get you to stop doing blocks during rush hour.

You shoot yourself in the foot repeatedly.


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

Maybe he's not getting an opportunity to grab other blocks and he just wants to work. Hope they don't deactivate you for doing blocks others won't take.


----------

